# Celesete, Saharah and Meteor Shower



## WolfyWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

A triple whammy.

I am in JULY if you'd prefer to avoid this. I've been mass time traveling to breed blue roses and it went nowhere 

There's also recipe and items I don't need scattered about the island for some better easter egg type fun. Feel free to take a few things, shop, star gaze and the like. Will do 3 at a time for a bit.


----------



## mayor_nayynayy (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello, may I come!


----------



## Applebunny (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come please?


----------



## DPBattle (Apr 25, 2020)

I would love to visit to see celesete and saharah


----------



## brangein (Apr 25, 2020)

Love to come too pls!


----------



## randomforeignguy (Apr 25, 2020)

Be happy to be in tje second group if i cam!


----------



## Ritzbitz (Apr 25, 2020)

Could I come


----------



## Saaahar (Apr 25, 2020)

May I visit as well !


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 25, 2020)

Could I come?


----------



## MayorJuan (Apr 25, 2020)

Can I come please


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 25, 2020)

May I come over please


----------



## Lavaliers (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to visit your island


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 25, 2020)

Could I come ?


----------



## drchoo (Apr 25, 2020)

Interested! Thanks in advance


----------



## tajikey (Apr 25, 2020)

Way late, but I'd love to visit. Will bring an NMT, or whatever else.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 25, 2020)

can i come pretty pls!!


----------



## unravel (Apr 25, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 25, 2020)

Would love to visit if you are still doing this!


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Still on group one but I'll cap it here for now. Will PM you all as we go!


----------



## Jokesie (Apr 25, 2020)

WolfyWolf said:


> Still on group one but I'll cap it here for now. Will PM you all as we go!



Take your time!


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 25, 2020)

what tips are you looking for in return?? If there's room c:


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Ah, nothing specific really, sorry if I misoutlined anything with being in this subforum.
If you happen to have different color floor lights than green I'm interested XD otherwise just come enjoy


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 25, 2020)

Think I have the pink one! I'll bring one when its my turn c:


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

Sweet!

A few people haven't responded so I'm gonna take the risk and keep moving down the line.


----------



## itzsmell (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi if ur still accepting people would I be able to come?


----------



## Sun_Spirit (Apr 25, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (Apr 25, 2020)

Is it still open? If so, I'd be interested.


----------



## Ashariel (Apr 25, 2020)

@WolfyWolf. Can I ask who u are on now?


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 25, 2020)

So we ended up at 8 and are doing okay. Last invite I sent was to Tenocht. I fully intend to get to everyone before this post if ya'll are on. But I seriously have to stop from here XD


----------



## kasane (Apr 25, 2020)

dang i'm too late :'(
if you're willing to stay on the same day for tomorrow i'd be willing to pay you some bells/nmt and i have pink floor lighting


----------



## Beccaaa (Apr 26, 2020)

can i come if it’s still open?


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 26, 2020)

We crashed at an exit but are basically all set. Thank you all for coming!


----------



## Sobia (Apr 26, 2020)

Can i come if you got room?


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 26, 2020)

nvm, sorry!


----------



## Trix (Apr 26, 2020)

edit: nvm sorry!


----------

